# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa planea abrir mercados internacionales para 15 productos peruanos este año

## gpacheco

*Meta incluye productos de origen animal y vegetal.*  *Lima, feb. 25 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó que planea abrir este año al menos diez mercados internacionales, ubicados en los continentes de América y Asia, para 15 productos peruanos de origen animal y vegetal.  
Entre los productos pecuarios en los cuales trabaja están la carne de pollo y productos cárnicos de aves a Venezuela, explicó el jefe del Senasa, Américo Florez. 
Asimismo, las pieles y cueros wet blue de ovino y caprino o crust de bovino a El Salvador; la leche evaporada a Nicaragua, Honduras y El Salvador; y, los embutidos a Canadá, manifestó. 
Comentó que en el caso de los productos vegetales peruanos, se trabaja con China para el ingreso de los espárragos, lo cual podría concretarse en el tercer trimestre de este año. 
A la fecha la Administración General de Supervisión de Calidad, Inspección y Cuarentena (AQSIQ) de la República Popular de China está realizando el Análisis de Riesgo de Plagas (ARP) y, según la información de la Embajada de Perú en ese país, existen avances importantes, dijo a la agencia Andina. 
Comentó que con Chile se coordina el establecimiento de protocolos fitosanitarios para paltas y cítricos, los cuales podrían ingresar a ese país en el segundo y tercer trimestre del 2009, respectivamente. 
En julio del año pasado el Senasa remitió la contrapropuesta de Plan de Trabajo y por ahora se está a la espera de su publicación por parte del Servicio Agrícola Ganadero (SAG) de Chile, mientras que sólo para los cítricos se requiere una visita técnica a las áreas productivas, precisó. 
Otro producto nacional que podría entrar libremente a Chile es la papa, ya que el grupo técnico de la SAG visitó los campos de producción en agosto del año pasado y en diciembre comunicó los resultados, en los cuales pide que el Senasa retome la vigilancia de plagas en la zona andina. 
La autoridad sanitaria peruana remitirá las observaciones y comentarios, solicitando que se publique la norma final que autoriza el ingreso de papa fresca de la costa, anotó. 
Finalmente, expresó que el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad, Inocuidad y Calidad Agroalimentaria (Senasica) de México comunicó en diciembre pasado su compromiso de concluir el ARP para la kiwicha y la palta, y se está a la espera de los resultados. 
Mientras que en el caso de los cítricos peruanos (tangelos, naranja y limón) se trabaja en la segunda etapa del ARP, puntualizó Florez. 
Subrayó que así como Perú ha solicitado que México realice los análisis correspondientes a la quinua, maíz, habas secas y fríjol para el posterior arribo a su mercado, este país ha solicitado el ingreso para las semillas de pasto mulato y material de propagación del banano.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú pide a Vietnam abrir su mercado a productos agrícolas peruanos Artículo: Expositores internacionales expondrán en Promo sobre oportunidades para productos peruanos Artículo: Alemania y EEUU se consolidan como los principales mercados para productos alternativos peruanos Siete productos vegetales peruanos lograrían acceso a mercados extranjeros este año Café Britt Perú planea abrir dos nuevas tiendas en provincias y una en Lima este año ante fuerte demanda

----------

